# Big Horn Pellet grill



## aschmiesing (Apr 30, 2017)

Anyone have a big horn? Rural king is selling them, they look like a pit boss. Just curious how they are.


----------



## mavman777 (May 22, 2017)

Does anyone have a link to the manual for this pellet smoker I just got one off a auction site and they didn't have it wanted to read up on it ect.


----------



## unclewoody (Jul 11, 2017)

Just bought the XL last week and it seems to work well. The manual sucks other than assembly and basic lighting instructions. I downloaded a Pit Boss manual as the controller looks to be identical.


----------

